# German Shepherds and skin problems



## Tracy Terink (Jan 4, 2016)

My gorgeous girl is nearly 4 months old and has now started itching everywhere so very badly. 
Now in South Africa we have hot dry weather and it's been extremely hot summer heat wave conditions. She loves the water n swims all the time. 
My boyfriend has a GSD that's 1 and a half years now and his got the exact same thing scratches like mad n usually develops sores from scratching so much. His on sensitive skin food Science plan. My dog is currently on royal canin German Shepherd puppy. 
Don't know if anyone can offer advice. Or is this a problem with the breed in general or just in these types of climates. 
Thanks


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Seasonal changes and dry weather can certainly be the culprit. If the weather would cause dry itchy skin on you then it will do the same to your dog. I don't like Royal Canin food but that's personal preference and I don't know what else you have available to you in your area. You could try adding some coconut oil to his food. It will help his skin and coat.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Are any better quality dog foods available, where you live? I don't care for Royal Canin and Science Diet is crap. Most of the shelters here feed Science Diet, so I purchased a small bag to transition my pup to better food. Not only did my pup refuse to eat it, my hound, who will eat ANYTHING (including inanimate objects) wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Tracy Terink (Jan 4, 2016)

My only concern is that it seems to be all year around saw that with my boyfriend gsd. He was allergic to a few dog foods so been a bit hectic to find good food. My yara seems to also have allergies I bathed her with a vet bought shampoo n she had a terrible reaction. 
Any food suggestions would be great and than I can see if I can find it in my area. 
Thanks for the help so far! Will defos use the coconut oil.


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Go to the below website and look up the dog foods you have available to you. If you have any questions please ask.

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Acana is available in your country: Acana Dog Food get the "Singles" if possible as it has only a few ingredients.

Orijen is a great food, also available in your country, but beware that it gives SOME dogs diarrhea.


Organic Virgin NO HEXANE Coconut Oil is also a good suggestion: Crede Organic Virgin Coconut Oil | Faithful to Nature 


Have you ever considered feeding raw such as the BARF diet?
BARF4Dogs - About us 
Distributors of Natural Raw Food / B.A.R.F: Biologically Appropriate Raw Food for Dogs / Natural, Healthy Dog Food, South Africa » Dogmatters | Natural Raw Dog Food, Natural Dog Food Suppliers, BARF

Use an organic mild shampoo such as Bonner's Castile Soap if you have it there.

Moms


----------



## Tracy Terink (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you so much for all the great advice. I have located both foods suggested and can get them. I want to try the orijen but don't want the diarrhea hehe! I hope she enjoys that food and it helps with all the itching. And if it works I will even tell my boyfriend to buy it for his big boy. Thank you again!


----------



## Tracy Terink (Jan 4, 2016)

This is my baby. Just so you guys could see


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a cutie patootie!

Our girls ears were that big too and she had to "grow into them"! LOL

Make sure that you introduce the new kibble *slowly*, mixing a small amount, every two days, with the old kibble to make a smooth transition. If the stool gets loose, go back to amount you fed previously and hold on the amount for a few days, until stool firms up, then try to increase again. This is called bowel tolerance.

Good luck!
Hope the Acana and coconut oil work for your baby!

Moms


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Is your dog swimming in the ocean or fresh water? Your dog swimming and being wet a lot could be the cause of your problem. Hot moist skin can be a great environment for unfriendly microbes, fungi, bacteria etc to flourish in. Some effective remedies are:
* diluted apple cider vinegar on the skin/coat
* colloidal silver
* Micro Tek Spray
Your boy friend's dog sounds like he may have developed hot spots. I live in hot and humid Brisbane, Australia. I haven't had problems with Nitro's skin this year, but I did last summer. He lives inside in the air conditioning. We had our air conditioning units professionally washed/sanitized before summer, and bought air purifiers for our home for the human allergy sufferers. I don't know if our home's improved air quality is the determining factor for Nitro having no problems this summer with his skin. I hope this helps


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Your girl looks sweet and cute! I've heard the suggestion for coconut oil mixed with food too. Good luck to you!


----------

